# Rabbitopoly



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 25, 2008)

I am pretty sure I say a rabbit version of monopoly in apet store, but I can't find it on the web. Has anyone seen this game?

Dave


----------



## irishlops (Dec 25, 2008)

i looked on the web and i could not see it.
if the petstore had a website go on it and see....


----------



## degrassi (Dec 25, 2008)

From searching online all the animal monopolies I can find are: horse, dog, cat, python, fishing, wild animal,dino, farm, bird, and bug. No rabbit, or bunny.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 25, 2008)

*degrassi wrote: *


> From searching online all the animal monopolies I can find are: horse, dog, cat, python, fishing, wild animal,dino, farm, bird, and bug. No rabbit, or bunny.



I looked through over 50 pages on one search and found all kinds of monopoly games, including some rather strange ones. What a sad world it is when there is no rabbit themed monopoly game.

I contacted one company that custom makes monopoly games, I filled out a contact form to see what the cost is, mininum quantity etc. I thought maybe my local rabbit club may be able put the money up and sell them as a fund raiser or when the website is done sell them there too.


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 26, 2008)

I have Stitch-opoly but have to play with 'the girls' because my husband isn't interested. http://www.dmc-usa.com/majic/pageServer/1l0100028r/en_US/Stitch-opoly.html

Good luck getting a Rabbit-opoly.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 26, 2008)

I wonder if we can suggest it some how.


----------

